# so, anyways.......................



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh yea, i also got some lunenocks


----------



## hoytgirl15 (Aug 2, 2011)

Sweet! Planning on fletching some arrows!! Is it the Rhino XT NCS? Post some pics when you are done with your arrows


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

I thought you were gonna say "So anyways reality has hit me hard and I am a loser" hhahaa


----------



## hoytgirl15 (Aug 2, 2011)

hahahaha, I am new on here and don't know any of ya but that was funny!!  hahaha


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks alot parker... that was pretty funny, the reson you looked at this thread was because you thought thats what it would say( i know what im sayin is correct, i think ill go cry somewhere... jkjk)


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

It's good to cry sometime broski... I do it everyday in my closet.. And no that's not the Main reason I was just intrigued cause Ellen say's that at the end of her episodes everytime... Ya I went there..........................


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

hoytgirl15 said:


> hahahaha, I am new on here and don't know any of ya but that was funny!!  hahaha


Hello my name is Parker, I'm on here quite a bit and i usally goof off and act like an idiot so don't be surprised to see something stupid/funny/sarcastic with my username....


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

i just bought the bohning pro class. I cant wait to try it!


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

i just figured out how to right helical on my old grayling archery jig (which takes forever) now i need some new arrows and glue, any donations???


----------



## hoytgirl15 (Aug 2, 2011)

HI! I'm Jana! I have been reading some of the threads, and yeah you are a goof! 


parkerd said:


> Hello my name is Parker, I'm on here quite a bit and i usally goof off and act like an idiot so don't be surprised to see something stupid/funny/sarcastic with my username....


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

hoytgirl15 said:


> HI! I'm Jana! I have been reading some of the threads, and yeah you are a goof!


Thank you I try my hardest Well not really otherwise there would be a buttload of threads of my stuipidity.... haha Jana? Don't here that name alot!?


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

parkerd said:


> Thank you I try my hardest Well not really otherwise there would be a buttload of threads of my stuipidity.... haha Jana? Don't here that name alot!?


x2


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

gunner77 said:


> x2


What where you agreeing wist?


----------



## hoytgirl15 (Aug 2, 2011)

hahahaha, Parker, I think you could do a boatload, or a buttload more:wink: hahaha. yup, Jana banana


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

LMBO and I thought it was Hannah Banana??? Guess there are a few diffy meanings...


----------



## hoytgirl15 (Aug 2, 2011)

What?!? hahaha No that is just my nickname, hahahaha. Thats the only way people can remember my name Whos Hannah Banana?


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

hoytgirl15 said:


> hahahaha, Parker, I think you could do a boatload, or a buttload more:wink: hahaha. yup, Jana banana


Yep he's crazy!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Rebel17 said:


> Oh yea, i also got some lunenocks


I really don't like lumenocs. I prefer something that stays on after it's shot and hits something hard.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

hoytgirl15 said:


> What?!? hahaha No that is just my nickname, hahahaha. Thats the only way people can remember my name Whos Hannah Banana?


You know hammah banana  its just another nicknane with zee word bonanza...


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

And blake you know you love my craziness!! <3


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

parkerd said:


> And blake you know you love my craziness!! <3


ehw.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Haha bro i was just kiddin!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I know man.. but make sure your piggy wives dont see you have a bromance! :laugh:


----------



## hoytgirl15 (Aug 2, 2011)

No, no I do not know You so lost me!! Zee word bonanza!?!? hahaha little words and english please:wink: you are dealing with a blonde.....


parkerd said:


> You know hammah banana  its just another nicknane with zee word bonanza...


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

hoytgirl15 said:


> No, no I do not know You so lost me!! Zee word bonanza!?!? hahaha little words and english please:wink: you are dealing with a blonde.....


its okay, parkers a ginger.. and....

well, I posted that "gingers have souls" video, by copper cab. but it has swearing and I dont want to get reported. so.. go watch it..


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

parkerd said:


> And blake you know you love my craziness!! <3


That's just gay


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

arhoythunter said:


> That's just gay


loollolololololololololoooool


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

arhoythunter said:


> That's just gay


Don't fight it man! hahaha JK
@ Jana English isn't my first langauge... American is hahaha last summer IL I think wanted to make it where everyone said American instead of English! Idiots...
Ben I'm a failed ginga I was born with bright orange hair but it darkened over time... And sometimes I get orange highlights in the summer! hahaha I look like one of those ******s that wear skinny jeans and purple shirts and such... BTW Zee=The and bonanza is some western show I think?!?!? I just know it's old and such.. Wow this thread made a pretty big U turn...hahahaha Bet Reb hates I... Lates peeps!


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

^^^ R E t Ards


----------



## hoytgirl15 (Aug 2, 2011)

Ok, you guys can stop fakin it, I believe all you guys are crazy


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Nah the rest aren't as cray cray as I...


----------



## hoytgirl15 (Aug 2, 2011)

I believe that too. But I did watch ben's video, he might be up there with you.  so sorry Ben, sometimes people are mean, hahaha jk


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

parkerd said:


> ^^^ R E t Ards


Hey just because I got a 2.7 gpa dont mean nothen!!!!



hoytgirl15 said:


> I believe that too. But I did watch ben's video, he might be up there with you.  so sorry Ben, sometimes people are mean, hahaha jk


I think I'm the only not crazy one!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

man sounds like u are spending some big money there.
today I just got a 1994 chevy silverado 1500 4x4 that is in excellent shape for $1,200, has 164,000 miles on it, and the only thing it needs for it to be excellent is to be painted, it's allready primed and ready to paint just now I got 2 earn the $ for the paint job, and while I'm waiting I'll b putting my dual exhaust kit on it that I got for Christmas and then hopefully taking it to my drivers test at the end of this month.
I'll post a thread up l8r w/ some pics of it.
my favorite part is that it has absolutely no rust which is the reason why we had to go w/ this truck instead of trying to repair the rusted stuff on my 1992 chevy.
so were gonna keep my older motor and transmission and sell the rest of my older truck to a salvage/part yard and then sell my trans. and keep the old motor and rebuild it after I'm done finishing my newer truck and then put the rebuilt motor in the new truck and sell the one that isnt rebuilt.
but the truck runs excellent and is in excellent shape, the very best money ever spent and like I said this truck is well worth more than what we got it for
and its got power door locks and windows, bucket seats, and the driver seat has power too!


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

arhoythunter said:


> Hey just because I got a 2.7 gpa dont mean nothen!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm the only not crazy one!


Hey just because I got(have) a 2.7 gpa dont( doesn't) mean nothen(anything,and you spelled nothen wrong lol)!!!! Maybe a 2.7 gpa mean something...hmmmmm lol jkjk


----------

